# Hendo Tweets Photo With Fedor In Hotel



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Henderson tweeted this about an hour ago. Great mutual respect.










http://twitpic.com/5w80p0


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Fedor looks like he is in good shape. So excited for this fight, man. I consider both of these guys top 5 all time P4P, or at least top 10. Gonna be epic.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont like this fight, I have a feeling Henderson will win and that will break my heart.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Does my picture show in the opening post?

Inter, Henderson will not win.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

hixxy said:


> Does my picture show in the opening post?
> 
> Inter, Henderson will not win.


Not for me. :dunno:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't see shit either.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I see BOTH pictures, so.....


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Weird.. Atleast everyone can see atleast one picture. And they are both the same.

I think Fedor looks much bigger than Dan.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhh

Mine disappeared! This thread is haunted. I'm getting out of here.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Mine disappeared! This thread is haunted. I'm getting out of here.


I can still see both of them haha.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't see shit either...

Thou shalt not uploadeth pictureth of Fedoreth and Henderson... :confused05:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Have edited the first post with a direct link for anyone who cant see it.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Henderson tweeted this about an hour ago. Great mutual respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic. Photos can be deceiving, but Fedor looks like the bigger man. The last guys he's fought (and his losses) have all been to bigger men - he's been looking up at the staredown. I think he'll beat Hendo.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Before the dawn of the new breed of monster heavyweights, Fedor once said that the fighters that give him the most trouble are the smaller ones.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think both these guys are tough as nails, but I can see Fedor catching Hendo in a sub of some kind. Dan doesn't have the size/power to sit on Fedor like Silva did, so he'll have to scrap for everything he gets. This is the defnition of a war.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Both these guys look like they are in good shape. I'm not at all nervous about Fedor losing. He may be on the decline and he may lose, I guess we'll find out soon enough.

I'm just going to enjoy watching Fedor fight next few fights (perhaps last). I've enjoyed his fights throughout his career and no longer have expectations of him being Mr. Invincible anymore. I would love to see him fight the top guys at LHW to see where he stacks up there. He obviously could make the weight with a decent nutritionist on his side, its only a few pounds.​


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Fedor is definately the bigger guy.

I think Henderson is in trouble. Fedor is going to be quicker and more powerful than he thinks.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

They're supposedly only an inch apart in height. Dan must have been flip flopping.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Love it when there is little-no animosity between fighters, and they show the upmost respect towards one another. Well, what do you expect with 2 veterans of the sport, can't wait for this one!

Someone's getting KTFO.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Thing is, whoever wins, Hendo will be called a MW fighter.

This is what the haters will say:
Fedor won against a MW, meh.
Fedor lost to a MW, LMAO.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

This is one of the few fights that has me hyped in SF. Hendo might have been a MW, but he has been jumping between LHW and MW for quite some time now and managed to capture both WW(MW) and MW(LHW) titles in Pride. As pretty much proven by his last showing in MW (Shields) and his most recent wins in LHW, Dan fits LHW much better at this point in his career.

Fedor as everyone knows could easily make LHW if he chose to, but feels confortable at his HW class. Looking at the picture, Fedor isn't much bigger than Hendo and I am sure if he were to lose weight both would have somewhat similar frames. This is going to be a good fight, but I have Fedor taking this.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Coq de Combat said:


> Thing is, whoever wins, Hendo will be called a MW fighter.
> 
> This is what the haters will say:
> Fedor won against a MW, meh.
> Fedor lost to a MW, LMAO.


Your probably right about what haters will say, but true MMA fans know whats up. I don't see any shame in getting beat by Hendo, Im a huge Henderson fan, but Im not so sure he takes this, I think its going to be a pretty good fight.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

locnott said:


> Your probably right about what haters will say, but true MMA fans know whats up. I don't see any shame in getting beat by Hendo, Im a huge Henderson fan, but Im not so sure he takes this, I think its going to be a pretty good fight.


100% agreed. Too bad the vocal ones are the just bleed fans and haters.

Me, I've been a big fan of both fighters for years. As a fan of MMA, I think despite both being a little overgrown now, this is a very exciting fight.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome pic, should be a war between these two men.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Fedor already has the underhook in :thumbsup: Fedor Sub Round 1 .Honestly though Fedors coaches said that he completely ignored their strategy against Silva and that he skipped a bunch of practices.this fight will b quick


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

respect to both of them..real sportsmen!raise01:


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

So pumped for this fight. Want Fedor to win but wouldn't mind seeing Hendo pull off the upset. Win-win


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Fedor already has the underhook in :thumbsup: Fedor Sub Round 1 .Honestly though Fedors coaches said that he completely ignored their strategy against Silva and that he skipped a bunch of practices.this fight will b quick


Never knew that. I think a quick sub loss to Werdum and being beaten by an absolute giant are two losses not to be ashamed of. Everyone loses. Fedor is still great. I really, really want Fedor to land a huge over the top right and give Dan's chin a test. I don't want the reverse to happen even though I love Hendo as well :thumb02:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> They're supposedly only an inch apart in height. Dan must have been flip flopping.


It's one of those bigger inches. Or maybe Fedor wore his high heels.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm really excited for this one. 

Fedor is going to hit Dan harder than he's ever been hit. But, fedor isn't invincible and he never was. That's what I always liked about him. I think his real talent is against larger *less athletic* men.

The only other time I can remember him having this much size and strength advantage was against Matt Lindland. 

Matt came within one illegal rope grab of being named "BADDEST MAN ON THE PLANET"


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^^

LOL Fedor won't be able to hold any ropes when hes getting picked up in a cage. 

LOL Matt Linland LOL:thumb02:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

oldfan said:


> The only other time I can remember him having this much size and strength advantage was against Matt Lindland.


I'd add Babalu to that list too. The video you posted made me wanna watch more Fedor videos. Its a been a while since I reminisced.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> LOL Fedor won't be able to hold any ropes when hes getting picked up in a cage.
> 
> LOL Matt Linland LOL:thumb02:


Yep because obviously that made a major difference. Lets disregard the fact that when it did go to the ground Matt got armbarred in like 5 seconds.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soakked said:


> *Yep because obviously that made a major difference*. Lets disregard the fact that when it did go to the ground Matt got armbarred in like 5 seconds.


I agree. Fedor was bleeding like a stuck pig and about to be wwe bodyslammed by a guy who has a special talent for rubbing and molesting cuts. that rope grab saved his ass.

It was a little closer to 2+ minutes of competitive positioning and scrambles on the ground though.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I agree. Fedor was bleeding like a stuck pig and about to be wwe bodyslammed by a guy who has a special talent for rubbing and molesting cuts. that rope grab saved his ass.
> 
> It was a little closer to 2+ minutes of competitive positioning and scrambles on the ground though.



I was being sarcastic lol. No question he grabbed the ropes, but I honestly do not feel like it made a major difference. When it did go to the ground, Fedor made short work of Linland. I also don;t believe that Lindland had the strength nor the size to do what Bigfoot did to him.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pic, two of the classiest fighters in MMA.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow can you believe tmr might be the end of a legend. I hope fedor wins so all this negativity given to him can be put to rest. The man had a great career, i don't care if your superman but when you have been in enough battles as fedor you will slow down. I just hate it when Dana/ufc fanboys discredit fedor as a nobody.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Wow can you believe tmr might be the end of a legend. I hope fedor wins so all this negativity given to him can be put to rest. The man had a great career, i don't care if your superman but when you have been in enough battles as fedor you will slow down. I just hate it when Dana/ufc fanboys discredit fedor as a nobody.


That's the way it works. It happens everyone. Couture might be the only one that's gone free from discrediting. Even Liddell got his fair share of "That's just Liddell... he was a legend, but he sucks ass now... A flyweight could knock him out with that glassjaw... BOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH".

Fans are assholes. And they know it before entering the sport.


----------

